# Angus Mackirk Broomhilda



## 924T (Jul 20, 2013)

http://angusmackirk.com/product_pages/finishing-tools.html

Has anybody on the forum ever heard of a technique called 'brooming'?

This 'Broomhilda' table looks to be a lot more cost effective than a shaker table, and virtually silent, too, which
is a really good thing for those of us working in residential situations where we don't want to annoy the neighbors.

Unlike a shaker table, which requires very little user involvement, a broom table requires maximum user involvement,
sweeping the material back up the brooming table with a paint brush.

I had never before heard of brooming, until Angus came out with this.

I'm wondering if this was used back in the 1800's, or even earlier?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## solarsmith (Sep 4, 2013)

iv heard of the egiptians using feathers... bryan


----------



## galenrog (Sep 4, 2013)

Just another miller table. Good if you are processing small amounts of screened concentrates with free gold, typically placer cons. If you process a lot of ore, the shaker tables are far better use of time.


----------



## grance (Sep 4, 2013)

Looks ok but im not a fan of mackirk products and it looks like it potential To lose alot of gold is there in this thing. I use a blue bowl its slow but harder to lose your gold. We bought a chameleon dredge an it was just terrible the slucie was about half as long as it need to be.


----------



## rusty (Sep 5, 2013)

Ask yourself why do precious metals stick to a smooth wet surface and why we use a policeman to recover precious metals from our glass or plastic labware.

The wet belt project ( Ammens Book ) on my winter project TODO list puts the miller table to shame, and this so called brooming table on the bad joke list.


----------

